# Bear Lake Crawdads



## natehunts

Does anyone have any experience catching crawdads at Bear Lake? I've heard they are up there and would like to catch a few. Any ideas are appreciated.
Thanks,
Nate


----------



## redleg

caught a few last summer. there aren't a lot but there are some. look around rocks.


----------



## foodnelson

There are few crawfish at bear lake but not many. Your best bet would be Strawberry Reservoir or even Scofield. There are crawfish in a lot of Utah's lakes. If you want to catch more crawfish? Read this book. This is a short read but it is a great book for those who are just starting to fish for crawfish. There are also several recipes that are delicious! The book is "The Crawfish".

Paperback https://www.createspace.com/4917420


----------



## natehunts

*Thanks*

Thanks for the responses. We've been crawdaddin' before, but never at Bear Lake. Where we usually go swimming, it's not rocky at all. Looking for some good spots where it's rocky. I'm up here now and I'll give a report of our luck. 
Thanks,
Nate


----------



## hunting777

good luck , I would love to hear about your results.


----------



## natehunts

Well, after 3 days/nights of flipping rocks and trapping with 2 traps using raw chicken legs in 3 different spots around the lake, we finally trapped one little guy at the state marina near Garden City. It was still fun trying.


----------



## Bax*

natehunts said:


> Well, after 3 days/nights of flipping rocks and trapping with 2 traps using raw chicken legs in 3 different spots around the lake, we finally trapped one little guy at the state marina near Garden City. It was still fun trying.


Bummer! Next time try Strawberry or Scofield.


----------

